
Need a good alternative for Atlassian JIRA - enkitosh
I&#x27;ve been using Atlassian JIRA for project management for months now, both in my personal projects and at work. I&#x27;m forced to still use it at work but I really want to minimise the need to use it as much as possible.<p>This is why I&#x27;m looking for an alternative to JIRA.<p>Main features I use :
    - Scrum&#x2F;Agile basics (boards, estimates, sprints)
    - The ability to create epics (I really like this)
    - Timetracking (timesheets)<p>I&#x27;ve been using Confluence for wiki pages but seriously I will not miss it one bit. I think any wiki tool is better.<p>Why I don&#x27;t like JIRA anymore:<p>I just think this product is a joke. I mean sure the core features are very good, which is probably why I signed up in the first place but, loading time is still slow. People complained about this few years ago I don&#x27;t see that anything has changed. I&#x27;m on a cloud instance and seriously pages take 8-9 seconds to load.<p>I was trying to restore my account on a new instance and it doesn&#x27;t work. I cannot backup again because there is one backup per user every 50 hours.<p>Atlassian wants to be a solution for all your problems. This is why they have few other products besides JIRA, all of which are horrible. They should really focus only on performance which is making their main product impossible to use.<p>rant over. If you have suggestions for products that have basic scrum&#x2F;agile stuff and time tracking I would love to hear about them :)<p>thank you
======
jakebrereton
Hi enkitosh,

My name is Jake and I work on the JIRA team at Atlassian.

Thanks for sharing your experience with JIRA and I'm very sorry that the
product hasn't lived up to your expectations. Performance on JIRA Cloud is
something that we have made significant investments in over the past several
years, but it sounds like you haven't experienced any of these gains in a
meaningful way. It's entirely understandable why you're frustrated with 8-9
second load times and this is something that is not acceptable for any user.

If you'd be interested in a brief call I would love to chat with you in person
to hear more about your concerns with JIRA and where we can improve. I would
also like to use that time to connect you with one of our support engineers
who can take a look at your instance, see why you might be experiencing such
heavy load times, and help you get your instance properly backed up.

If you're up for a call please DM me on Twitter @jakebrereton. I'm happy to
work around your schedule and would welcome an opportunity to speak with you.

All the best, Jake

------
NuSkooler
I'm a little late to respond, but check out
[http://phabricator.org/](http://phabricator.org/)

------
brianjking
Checkout [http://clubhouse.io](http://clubhouse.io)

~~~
enkitosh
Thank you looks very good. Signed up for a trial

~~~
brianjking
I'm loving it. Open up your scrumboard on your phone, that's what really made
me fall in love last night. After using Jyra for JIRA on my Nexus 6P or worse
yet the Jira Mobile site I was blown away (in a good way).

